# Medical insurance



## ABCXYZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I once again seek your advise. My husband's job does not offer medical benefits. We have two kids. Can we buy medical insurance in UAE.
The other question is
Are the auto parts easily available in UAE for American cars. Currently we have Licoln Aviator. I was searching the auto traders in UAE and did not find any description under such catagory.
Is it worth bringing the car? We tried selling it here but it's an immidiate $7000 loss from the market value. 
We are confused. Please suggest what should we do.

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A lincoln is just an expensive ford. There are lots of expeditions here so parts for it shouldnt be difficult. Depending on the age of it, you should realize that your warranty prob isnt going to work here. 

Someone shall come along with the info for the medical.


----------



## ABCXYZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A lincoln is just an expensive ford. There are lots of expeditions here so parts for it shouldnt be difficult. Depending on the age of it, you should realize that your warranty prob isnt going to work here.
> 
> Someone shall come along with the info for the medical.





Thank you JYNXGIRL


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi ABC

Unfortunately you won't be able to register your Lincoln here unless is Gulf specs.

As for the insurance, just wondering why your husband's offer does not include it? Is a standard for all well reputed companies. Are they at least offering an allowance to buy the medical insurance? 

And I'm sure you've thought about this since you've got two kids but I've heard schools are rather expensive too so just make sure that is also covered on the job offer  

Good luck!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is ni legal requirement for compnaes based in Dubai to offer medical cover and even many larger firms don't offer it.

There is a thriving internationl medical insurance market, although personal plans differ from ones arranged via employers. Every company offers various levels of cover and these vary between companies, so it is important to get independent advice. Note that unless you have existing cover with a recognised company any new personal plans will be set up to that pre-existing conditions are not covered.

I deal with this type of cover for my clients (see my signature links for info), so would be happy to assist. PM me for info.
-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

ABCXYZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I once again seek your advise. My husband's job does not offer medical benefits. We have two kids. Can we buy medical insurance in UAE.
> The other question is
> ...


Ok here are my two cents (just for the car bit)

I am assuming it is a 2007 plus model, if it is then you should search under Lincoln MKX. There are quite a few of them here and Lincoln (al-tayyar Motors) markets them here. It shares the same chassis, shape and engine with Ford Edge, which is highly popular here.

You should not have much problem in registering because I see a lot of 'AMERICAN SPECS' cars for sale here both in the used and fresh import market. Plus I personally know a couple who imported their minivan from the states.

You'll have to pay 5% duty though...if you search within this forum, I think there was a thread two three days back where someone was being guided on the local procedure for importing and registering a car in Dubai.


----------



## ABCXYZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses.

Elphaba: I donot have the privilage to PM yet. I will definitely PM you as soon as my PM is set.

THNX


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ABCXYZ said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> 
> Elphaba: I donot have the privilage to PM yet. I will definitely PM you as soon as my PM is set.
> 
> THNX


Your PM facility was activated after your fifth post 

-


----------

